# FAYETTEVILLE, NC



## Mouse (Oct 12, 2007)

mkay so I'm just looking to see what people have to say about this place. I got offered a chance to apprentice w/ a tattoo artist friend of mine once I'm done school in PA and I want to find out as much crap as I can about Fayetteville NC before I move there. I've never been there before and have no clue what it's like besides what my friend's telling me. 


any feelings about the place or facts would be great.


----------



## FatAdam (Oct 13, 2007)

a verrrrrry attractive dominican girl bought me general tsos tofu in fayetteville


----------



## Grace (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm sure that was quite helpful. The only thing I know about Fayetteville is that there's at least 2 colleges there and it's a base for the navy or the military or something. Lots of men in uniform. At least it will be warm in the winter.


----------



## Dirty Rig (Oct 15, 2007)

It's a strange town, with strange people. It's hard to make friends with people in that town, but I'm told that if you figure out that weird Fayetteville brainwave, you can con people out of anything in that town. 

I don't know, it's just a very quirky place. That's about all the description I can give.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 15, 2007)

quirky, college town with a military presence? hmmmmm. I like the quirky college town part...but the military? eh, prolly wouldn't bother me too much. just gotta stay away from the no-neck infested bars then.


----------



## heavybongloads (Nov 1, 2007)

i wouldn't move there for shit. a college town my ass. i mean there are colleges around but there are very small. ones a methodist college anyway. fuck that. then there is fayetteville state which i believe is a historically black college but i'm not sure.

its a military town and nothing else. locals to north carolina don't call it fayetteNAM for nothing. its home to fort bragg and pope air force base, both are MAJOR military bases. something like 20,000+ live on fort bragg alone. the city is dependent on the military and theres lots of pro-american type bullshit going around. its pretty fucking bad if you ask me. cops seem to be real dicks too. lots of active skinheads in the area as well. i mean for fuck sakes they call themselves an "all american city". 

i don't know you but considering you post here i doubt its a city you'll enjoy. north carolina has some much to offer you if you're looking to move here. just avoid fayettenam.


----------

